# My lovely Meg who was waiting at the bridge for Sadie



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Another Sad day but at least with Meg i knew she was ill and could say my goodbyes to her.

My Sweet darling Meg its 1 year today since I lost you 29th December and not one day has gone by without thinking about you.

I find it hard to think last December your were chasing me around the garden when we were putting the outside Christmas lights up you had the devil in you little did I know I would lose you a few weeks later.

You were a dog in million you were always there to cheer me up and listen to me when I needed someone to talk to who would just listen to me.

Why did they take you away from me you were such a good dog you would never do anyone any harm to anyone and you loved life so much it was just not fair.

It is very hard been without you and then to make matters worse I lost poor Sadie and she missed you very much as well.

I was pleased I was holding you at home in my arms when the vet came you looked so peaceful.

When we were out walking Sadie would always stop in the same place and look back for you and wait for you I had to tell her you would not be coming it was so upsetting to watch her looking for you.

I try to think of all the good times we had together you me and Sadie we did have so very good times and so sad time when you were ill.

I do have some very good funny memories of you which make me smile when i think about them you were a little madam at times but funny with it

But never a day has gone by without me shedding a tear for you and you will always be in my heart and I will always love you.


This Christmas has not been the same without you and Sadie of course you both loved Christmas so much you always had loads of presents and always had a special Christmas dinner.


No Christmas for us this year I will not be the same without you and Sadie.

We will not be celebrating Christmas this year Its in memory of you Meg and Sadie Christmas this year just a quite one and we can think of all the good Christmas's we had with you.

One day we will all meet at the bridge again never to be parted again I will great you with open arms and we can have fun again.


I saw this poem and I thought of you and Sadie because you were both very treasured friends



Treasured Friend (Meg)
I lost a treasured friend 1year today
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And share her silent thoughts with me...
She'll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to His golden throne.
Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy years
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.
When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know...
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with her bark. 



Sweet Dreams my Darling’s till we meet again.

Love always
Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Your heart holds the love that you had for your two~and nothing will ever take that away from you. We will say special prayers for you all this entire season. Never doubt that you will hold them again when it's time for you to join them at the Bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your girls are just so beautiful and I know it is hard missing them but they are watching over you right now helping you to heal. Your girls are living on now thru your girls you currently have.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Carol
Daisy is so much like Meg in her ways and i call Charlie a clown as she is so much like Sadie and my old first Charlie i had she has made me laugh even when i have been sad.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They live in our hearts forever. It has been a little over 4 years since I lost my Hunter at the young age of 4 years and 2 momnths. And i lost my old man, Buck, to heart attack back in May at the ripe old age of 12 1/2. Both are sorely missed, along with Scooter, Boots, Red, and all the other dogs i have lost. I know the sadness you feel for the loss of your m ost beautiful girls.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

These beautiful dogs just break your heart but i would never be without a rescue dog they give so much love.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Today feels a bit better we took Daisy and Charlie out for a nice walk yesterday and while we were walking i saw a dog that looked just like Meg it made me smile i though Meg was checking up on me.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

And thanks for all your kind words it has really helped me through a hard time.

Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

We can never be prepared for losing one of our "gang". Anniversaries are always so hard - especially when it seems that other people may have forgotten. I am sure that your girls are together at the bridge, remembering their time with person who loved them most. Take CareXXXXXXXX


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Love you both Happy new Year

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your beautiful girls live on in your heart, anniversaries are very hard. My 1st Golden Jessie has his collar is still with me under my pillow. He went to the bridge in August 04. I became a member of the forum shortly after.
You can read my tribute to Jessie in the rainbow bridge section,( one of the really early ones).
Thinking of you and hoping your heart will ache less as time goes bye and you can smile and enjoy your beautiful memories of your beloved girls.Happy New Year


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I also have both Sadie and Megs collars hanging together on the dressing table.
And i will have a look at the Bridge for Jessie
Maggie


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing such beautiful memories


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Thanks for sharing such beautiful memories


Thanks its nice to hang on to the good memories.

With Meg we did have some bad ones it would have been 4 years ago on Xmas day i had to rush her to the vet she had a bleed and she landed up having to have her spleen removed.
They said she would be lucky to live for more than 18 months but Meg proved them wrong and it was not her spleen that she died of in the end.
She nearly made 3 years.

Maggie


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I am SO sorry for your loss. It matter not that it was a year ago...the pain is still there. But how wonderful that your babies gave you such beautiful memories to treasure and give you comfort.

They're waiting for you, when your time on earth is done. And you will recognize them by their bark. Lovely poem, by the way.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Anniversaries*

Hudson is right about anniversaries it's hard and it would have been Megs birthday on Monday she would have been 14 years old.
I miss that dog so much.

Maggie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Hudson is right about anniversaries it's hard and it would have been Megs birthday on Monday she would have been 14 years old.
> I miss that dog so much.
> 
> Maggie


Meg after just having a nice walk back in Oct 2007

Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote> _Another Sad day but at least with Meg i knew she was ill and could say my goodbyes to her._

Just read that for the first time and now I am wrecked!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Megs collar and ball of fur sits on my dressing table too in front of her photo. Thought it was just me that did these things!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Megs collar and ball of fur sits on my dressing table too in front of her photo. Thought it was just me that did these things!!


I thought that as well but its when you read all the other lovely tributes on this site you realise that your not alone.
The site has really helped me i have had some really kind thoughts from people when i have been really down like i was they other week.
The first thing i do before anything when i get up is kiss both there collars and say good morning to them.

Maggie.


----------

